# menards 2 man treestands



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I saw that menards had 2 man tree stands in their xmas ad for 88.00 bucks. anybody tried them out yet? 2 man tree stands are awesome for all you big guys out there if you have never tried them b/f. :beer:


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

we have a few that are up and we left them up all year last year... I love them better then the single and the only problem we've had so far is the squirrels ate the pads... so now when we go we gotta bring something soft to sit on.... ie. soft bow case if you forget a pad... works great


----------

